# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ > Արձակ. StrangeLittleGirl-ի, Rhayader-ի և ivy-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## Chuk

Մեկնարկում է նոր համատեղ պատմվածք. StrangeLittleGirl-ը սկսում է, Rhayaderը՝ շարունակում, ivy-ն՝ ավարտում:

Նախագիծը քննարկելու համար մտեք այստեղ, նոր համատեղ պատմվածք գրելուն մասնակցելու համար գրանցվեք այստեղ:

Մինչ բոլոր երեք մասնակիցների՝ իրենց հատվածները տեղադրելը քննարկումներն այս թեմայում արգելվում են:

----------

Arpine (07.12.2012), Chilly (03.12.2012), einnA (14.12.2012), ivy (02.12.2012), Rhayader (02.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.12.2012), Դավիթ (02.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Հանճարեղ ինքնասիրահարվածը*

Մայրս ասում էր, որ արտասավոր ունակություններով երեխա եմ: Տատիկս հպարտանում էր. «Բազմատաղանդ թոռնիկ ունեմ»: Ու արդյունքում մանկությանս մեծ մասն անցավ առանց մանկական խաղերի, դպրոցից դաշնամուրի, դաշնամուրից նկարչության: Կարող եք դաշնամուր ու նկարչություն բառերը փոխարինել բալետով, սուսերամարտով, գիմնաստիկայով, թատերական ու գրական խմբակներով կամ ինչով ուզում եք: Ըստ էության, մորս ջանասիրության և իմ մեջ տաղանդ հայտնաբերելու հավատի շնորհիվ չի եղել էնպիսի բան, որ մինչև տասնհինգ տարեկան չփորձեմ: Դպրոցում գերազանցիկ լինելն էլ հենց էնպես, կողքից էր, քննարկման ենթակա չէր: Մայրս նույնիսկ օրագիրս չէր ստուգում:

Փոքր քույրս էս ամենից զրկված է եղել: Մայրս գտնում էր, որ նա մտավոր հետամնացություն ունի: Տատիկս էլ նայում էր նրան, գլուխը տարուբերում ու քթի տակ մրթմրթում. «Ի՞նչ ա դուրս գալու էս էրեխուց»: Երկրում էլ բժիշկ չմնաց, որ քրոջս չհետազոտեր ու զանազան բարդ բառերով չբացատրեր, որ նա նորմալ զարգացող երեխա է, էլ հոգեբան չմնաց, որ գունավոր թեստեր չանցկացներ ու չասեր մորս. «Տիկին, դուք ծանր մանկություն եք ունեցել»: Քույրս առողջ էր ինձ նման, բայց նրան այլ կյանք էր սպասվում, որովհետև ծնողներս որոշել էին, որ նա կխայտառակի մեր ընտանիքը, եթե դաշնամուրի, սուսերամարտի կամ թատերական խմբակ տանեն: Որոշել էին նաև, որ նա դպրոցում լավ չէր սովորելու: Դրա համար ամեն օր քույրս բերում էր օրագիրը ու մեջը մի քանի հատ «2» կամ «3» էր նկարում, որ մորս գոհացնի:

Իմ դեռահասությունը հարթ անցավ, որովհետև ծնողներս էդպես էին որոշել. ես օրինակելի երեխա էի, հետևաբար իրավունք չունեի տասնչորս տարեկանում սիրահարվելու ու տվայտվելու, տնից փախչելու, ծխելու-խմելու փորձեր անելու, մորս հետ կռիվ անելու ու բաժակ կոտրելու: Մերոնք ծրագրել էին, որ չեն նկատելու իմ դժվար տարիքը, էդ ծրագիրն անգիտակցաբար փոխանցել էին ինձ, ու ես մեծանում էի որպես հարևանների ու համադասարանցիներիս ծնողների նախանձի առարկա: 

Քրոջս դեպքը լրիվ այլ էր: Նրան ազատ էին թողել, ընտրություն էին տվել: Մտավոր հետամնացի պիտակը վրան կարող էր երկար մազերիցս կախվեր, ու եթե մորս բողոքեի, կասեր՝ ոչինչ, չի հասկանում, մի ջղայնացի: Կարող էր օրերով կորել, ու ծնողներս հեչ չէին անհանգստանում, մինչդեռ եթե ինձնից մի րոպե լուր չունենային, ոստիկանություն կկանչեին: Երբ հարցնում էի, թե ինչու են նման տարբերություն դնում, մայրս պատասխանում էր՝ նա իր ճարը կտեսնի, դու սովոր չես վայրենությունների: Չգիտեմ՝ մտավոր հետամնացը ոնց պետք է ճարը տեսներ:

Մի օր էլ քույրս հայտնվեց գիշերվա հազարին: Մազերը կարմրամանուշակագույն էին, ուղիղ մի կեսը կտրած, չէ՛, կտրտած, քթին պիրսինգ, դեմքին մուր էր քսած, շալվարը ճղած էր, մի ոտքը՝ մերկ: Վրայից ալկոհոլի ու ծխի փիս հոտ էր գալիս: Ամենալավը հայացքն է տպավորվել՝  ջղայնություն, ըմբոստություն, դուք-ինձ-ինչի-տեղ-եք-դրել արտահայտություն, որը նորից ծնողներս ուշադրության չարժանացրին: 

Մտավ տուն, լուռ քայլեց դեպի զուգարան, բայց ճամփին միջանցքը, իր շորերն էլ հետը մխտռեց: Մայրս առանց որևէ բան ասելու մաքրեց, լողացրեց քրոջս ու տարավ քնելու: Իսկ առավոտյան փորձեց մի վերջին անգամ քրոջս հոգեբույժի մոտ տանել ու ախտորոշում կորզել:

----------

Alphaone (07.12.2012), Arpine (07.12.2012), Chilly (03.12.2012), einnA (09.12.2012), Freeman (02.12.2012), impression (07.12.2012), ivy (02.12.2012), kivera (08.12.2012), Lusntag Lusine (07.12.2012), Malxas (02.12.2012), Mephistopheles (07.12.2012), Moonwalker (09.12.2012), Mr. Annoying (09.08.2017), One_Way_Ticket (07.12.2012), Peace (02.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), Rhayader (05.12.2012), Ruby Rue (06.12.2012), Sagittarius (07.12.2012), Sambitbaba (04.12.2012), Smokie (07.12.2012), Գալաթեա (02.12.2012), Դավիթ (02.12.2012), Հայկօ (07.12.2012), մարիօ (19.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (03.12.2012), Նանո (05.02.2013), Շինարար (02.12.2012), Ռուֆուս (19.01.2014), Վոլտերա (22.08.2013), Տրիբուն (09.12.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

- Ձեր աղջիկն ընդամենը ուշադրության կարիք ունի,- ասաց հոգեբույժը:

Մայրս հարցրեց.

- Դուք երեխա ունե՞ք:

- Ոչ,- պատասխանեց հոգեբույժը:

Դժվար կլիներ մորս ինչ-որ բան համոզել: Ի վերջո, քույրս ոչ մի դեպքում չէր կարող ինձ պես հիանալի, գեղեցիկ, տաղանդավոր երեխա լինել: Պարզապես չէր կարող, քանի դեռ ես գոյություն ունեի:

Հետո պատմում էին, որ ինձ գտան իմ սենյակի հատակին ընկած: Նույնիսկ այդ հարցում էի «առանձնաշնորհ»: Քույրս տատիս հետ էր քնում: Երբ ինձ գտան, տանը խուճապ էր: Շտապ օգնություն կանչեցին, բժիշկը հայտարարեց, որ տարիքային երևույթ է, ու բոլորը հանգստացան:

Մի քանի ամիս անց ինձ մոտ քաղցկեղ հայտնաբերեցին: Նստած դիագնոստիկ կենտրոնի դիմացի նստարանին՝ փորձում էի մտքերս հավաքել, մայրս ու քույրս սկսեցին փողոցն անցնել:

Երբ բժշկի մոտից դուրս էինք գալիս, մայրս չէր ընկալում տեղի ունեցածը: Քույրս գրկել էր ինձ ու լաց էր լինում, չէի սպասում, որ ինձ այդքան սիրել է: Ի վերջո, ես այն ամենն էի, ինչ նա երբեք չէր եղել:

Փողոցի մեջ տեղում կանգ առան: Մայրս նայեց ինձ իր չհասկացող, ժխտող հայացքով, գրկեց ու համբուրեց քրոջս: Ես ժպտացի նրանց ու ձեռքով արեցի: Մայրս գրկեց քրոջս ու նետվեց շարժվող ավտոբուսի առաջ: Աչքերս փակեցի:

- Ձեր աղջիկն ընդամենը ուշադրության կարիք ունի:

- Դուք երեխա ունե՞ք:

- Ոչ:

Մայրս փոքր ժամանակվանից երազել էր աղջիկ ունենալ: Տիկնիկներով խաղալիս միշտ միասին էին հոգատար մայրն ու նրա հանճարեղ աղջիկը: Ասում են՝ տատս էլ:

- Տիկին, դուք ծանր մանկություն եք ունեցել:

Թաղումից հետո հավաքում էինք մորս ու քրոջս իրերը: Քրոջս օրագիրը բացեցի. «Մի օր ես աղջիկ կունենամ: Նա կլինի հանճարեղ, ինչպես քույրս: Նա ամեն ինչ կկարողանա անել»:

Ինձ ու քրոջս ժամանակին հաճախ էին շփոթում: Մայրս ու տատս բարկանում էին, մի անգամ նույնիսկ քրոջս մազերը կարճ կտրեցին, որ ոչ ոք իրենց «տաղանդավոր հրեշտակին» չշփոթի «այդ աղջկա» հետ, որի գոյությունն անգամ հոգու խորքում ժխտում էին: Մտա բաղնիք, վերցրեցի մկրատն ու մազերիս կեսը կտրեցի: Հետո հագա քրոջս պատռված ջինսերը, վերցրեցի նրա օրագիրն ու հեռախոսագիրքն ու տնից դուրս եկա՝ առանց տատիս հրաժեշտ տալու:

----------

Alphaone (07.12.2012), Arpine (07.12.2012), Chilly (07.12.2012), einnA (09.12.2012), Freeman (08.12.2012), impression (07.12.2012), ivy (07.12.2012), Lusntag Lusine (07.12.2012), Moonwalker (09.12.2012), Mr. Annoying (09.08.2017), One_Way_Ticket (07.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), Sagittarius (07.12.2012), Sambitbaba (09.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (07.12.2012), Արէա (07.12.2012), Հայկօ (07.12.2012), մարիօ (19.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (08.12.2012), Նանո (05.02.2013), Շինարար (07.12.2012), Ռուֆուս (19.01.2014), Վոլտերա (22.08.2013), Տրիբուն (09.12.2012)

----------


## ivy

«Ի՞նչ է դուրս գալու էս էրեխուց»:

Փողոցի մոտ կանգնեցի: Բոլորն անցնում են: Մեկ, երկու... Դե ոտքդ առաջ դիր: Ավտոբուս է գալիս: Աչքերս փակեցի: Մայրս գրկեց ու համբուրեց քրոջս: Ձեռքով չեմ անում, գոռում եմ՝ կանգնե՜ք: Զգացի, որ անցորդներն ինձ են նայում: Ես անշարժացել եմ մայթի եզրին ու հեկեկում եմ:

- Ինչ-որ բա՞ն է պատահել:

Գլուխս թեքեցի: Քույրս չէր:

- Ես մեռնելու եմ:

Գրկեց ինձ ամուր: Ես նորից նայեցի նրան: Մայրս էլ չէր:

- Դուք երեխա ունե՞ք,- հարցրեցի:

- Ոչ:

Դիագնոստիկ կենտրոնի նախասրահում մարդիկ անցնում էին արագ-արագ: Ես սպասում էի նորից, որ ստանայի նույն պատասխանը: Քաղցկեղ ունես: Ձեռքիս մեջ դեռ պինդ պահում էի քրոջս օրագիրն ու հեռախոսագիրքը: 

Քայլեցի դեպի զուգարան. վատ էի զգում, հազիվ էի դիմանում, որ ճանապարհին միջանցքն ու շորերս հետը չմխտռեմ: Լվացարանն ամբողջովին կեղտոտելուց հետո կողքերս նայեցի ու տեսա, որ մի կին հատակն է մաքրում՝ գլուխը տարուբերելով և քթի տակ ինչ-որ բան մրթմրթալով:

- Մկրատ ունե՞ք:

- Ի՞նչ:

- Ինձ մկրատ է պետք:

Կինը ձեռքը մեխանիկորեն տարավ դեպի խալաթի լայն գրպանն ու միջից մի փոքր մկրատ հանեց: Գլխիս դեռ երկար մնացած մազափնջերը փաթվեցին լվացարանի մեջ:

- Սա ո՞վ պիտի հավաքի քո հետևից, գժվե՜լ են լրիվ էս ջահելները...

Հայացքս հառեցի հայելուն, շփոթեցի ինձ այնքան ծանոթ մեկի հետ ու կյանքում առաջին անգամ սիրեցի իմ արտացոլանքը՝ ինքնասիրահարվածության աստիճանի: Մկրատը մեկնեցի հավաքարարին ու դուրս եկա: Նա դեռ ինչ-որ բան էր ասում իմ հետևից... 

Կենտրոնի դիմացի նստարանին մի փոքրիկ աղջիկ էր կուչ եկել: Նայեցի ուշադիր, դա կարող էր մի օր նրա երեխան լինել. ես համարյա ճանաչեցի փոքրիկին: Մոտ եկա ու տեղավորվեցի կողքին: 

- Սա ի՞նչ է,- հարցրեց նա՝ ցույց տալով ձեռքիս իրերը:

- Քրոջս հեռախոսագիրքն է ու օրագիրը: Կուզե՞ս քեզ տամ:

- Ես դեռ կարդալ ու գրել չգիտեմ, մեջը նկարներ կա՞ն:

- Չկան, բայց դու կարող ես ինքդ նկարել:

Աղջնակը ոգևորվեց ու առաջ մեկնեց ձեռքը: Ես դրեցի իրերը նրա ափի մեջ:

- Չփորձես հանճարեղ լինել,- շշնջացի նրա ականջին ու վեր կացա տեղից:

Սկսեցի փողոցն անցնել: Մի պահ կանգ առա մեջտեղում ու հետ նայեցի:

Փոքրիկը ժպտաց ինձ ու ձեռքով արեց...

----------

Alphaone (07.12.2012), Arpine (07.12.2012), Chilly (07.12.2012), einnA (09.12.2012), Freeman (08.12.2012), impression (07.12.2012), Lusntag Lusine (07.12.2012), Moonwalker (09.12.2012), Mr. Annoying (09.08.2017), One_Way_Ticket (07.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), Rhayader (07.12.2012), Sagittarius (07.12.2012), Sambitbaba (09.12.2012), Smokie (07.12.2012), Արէա (07.12.2012), Հայկօ (07.12.2012), մարիօ (19.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (08.12.2012), Նանո (05.02.2013), Շինարար (07.12.2012), Ռուֆուս (19.01.2014), Վոլտերա (22.08.2013), Տրիբուն (09.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ապրեք, ժող, շատ լավն էր:

----------

Arpine (07.12.2012), Chilly (07.12.2012), ivy (07.12.2012), Sambitbaba (09.12.2012), Տրիբուն (09.12.2012)

----------


## Alphaone

լացեցի, առանց չափազանցնելու աչքերս թաց են, ահավոր դուր եկավ, վերջին անգամ ինձ էսպես Անդերսենի Լուցկիներով աղջիկն է հուզել...

----------

Arpine (07.12.2012), ivy (07.12.2012), Sambitbaba (09.12.2012)

----------


## Ingrid

Ստացված գործ է: Չնայած չեմ կարծում, որ առաջին հեղինակը այսպիսի շարունակություն գրեր, բայց հենց այս գործի լավ հատկանիշներից մեկն էլ այդ անակնկալ անցումներն էին, ավելի շուտ՝ երկրորդ հեղինակի անցումը: Երրորդ հեղինակը ուղղակի շարունակել է երկրորդի դրած հիմքը, լավ է ստացվել:

----------

CactuSoul (09.12.2012), ivy (07.12.2012), Sagittarius (07.12.2012), Sambitbaba (09.12.2012)

----------


## Արէա

*StrangeLittleGirl* ջան, ճիշտ որ ասեմ էդքան էլ չհավատացի պատմությանդ: Գուցե էդպիսի դեպքեր իրականում կան, չգիտեմ, բայց պատմածիդ չհավատացի: Երևի նաև տափակ ու ճղճիմ մարդկանց մասին էր պատմությունը, դրա համար դուր չեկավ ինձ:

*Rhayader*, էս ի՞նչ արեցիր էս պատմվածքի հետ: Գժվել կարելի ա, էս ո՜նց ես պատմում: Էն ինչ պակասում էր առաջին մասում՝ լրացրեցիր: Խորություն տվեցիր պատմությանը, կերպարներին բնավորություն ու խորք տվեցիր: Կեցցես: Ավելի ու ավելի եմ սիրում քեզ:

*Ivy* ջան, հաջողությամբ պատմվածքը վերջաբանին հասցրեցիր, մի քիչ ավելի խորացրեցիր աղջկա կերպարը, ապրես:

Ապրեք ժողովուրդ: Հետաքրքիր էր: Շնորհակալ եմ երեքիցդ էլ:

----------

ivy (07.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), Sambitbaba (09.12.2012), Աթեիստ (08.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (08.12.2012), Տրիբուն (09.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *StrangeLittleGirl* ջան, ճիշտ որ ասեմ էդքան էլ չհավատացի պատմությանդ: Գուցե էդպիսի դեպքեր իրականում կան, չգիտեմ, բայց պատմածիդ չհավատացի: Երևի նաև տափակ ու ճղճիմ մարդկանց մասին էր պատմությունը, դրա համար դուր չեկավ ինձ:


Արէա ջան, նորություն չի, որ իմ գրածները քեզ դուր չեն գալիս, հատկապես երբ գիտես, որ հեղինակը ես եմ  :Jpit:  Ոչինչ, նորմալ ա, թեթև եմ տանում  :Wink:

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա ջան, նորություն չի, որ իմ գրածները քեզ դուր չեն գալիս, հատկապես երբ գիտես, որ հեղինակը ես եմ  Ոչինչ, նորմալ ա, թեթև եմ տանում


Լավ չես անում, որ էսպես էս ասում ջանա: Հեչ լավ չես անում: Հեչ քո գրածներից չի՞ եղել, որ ասել եմ էս ի՜նչ հրաշք էր: Ինչի՞ ես տենց բան ասում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ չես անում, որ էսպես էս ասում ջանա: Հեչ լավ չես անում: Հեչ քո գրածներից չի՞ եղել, որ ասել եմ էս ի՜նչ հրաշք էր: Ինչի՞ ես տենց բան ասում:


չէ, չի էղել  :Jpit: 

բայց էսօր ջղային եմ, բանի տեղ մի դիր

----------

Աթեիստ (08.12.2012), Արէա (07.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> *StrangeLittleGirl* ջան, ճիշտ որ ասեմ էդքան էլ չհավատացի պատմությանդ: Գուցե էդպիսի դեպքեր իրականում կան, չգիտեմ, բայց պատմածիդ չհավատացի: Երևի նաև տափակ ու ճղճիմ մարդկանց մասին էր պատմությունը, դրա համար դուր չեկավ ինձ:


*Արէա* ջան, տափակ ու ճղճիմ մարդկանց մասին գրելը բավականին անշնորհակալ ու բարդ գործ ա: Սիրուն ու վսեմ կերպարներ  ստեղծելը, իհարկե, ավելի գնահատվող ու աչքի ընկնող ա:
Կարծում եմ՝ Բյուրը շատ լավ սկիզբ էր գրել: Եթե իր ստեղծած կերպարներին զարգացման տեղ չտար, Ռայն առանձնապես ընդարձակվելու տեղ չէր ունենա: Ընդարձակվելն էլ՝ ավտոբուսի տակ շպրտելն ա էլի ընտանիքի կեսին  :LOL: 

Ես երեք մասերն էլ մեծ հաճույքով եմ կարդացել:

----------

Arpine (07.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), Sambitbaba (09.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (07.12.2012), Արէա (07.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (08.12.2012), Տրիբուն (09.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ճիշտն ասած Ռայադերը քաք մեջ ա արել… մորն ու քուրը խի՞ են քցվում ավտոբուսի տակ… կարող ա՞ սխալ եմ հասկացել…

----------

Arpine (07.12.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Ճիշտն ասած Ռայադերը քաք մեջ ա արել… մորն ու քուրը խի՞ են քցվում ավտոբուսի տակ… կարող ա՞ սխալ եմ հասկացել…


Լավ են անում: Տեղն ա դրանց: Չնայած քուրը մեղք էր, բայց մերը պատմվածքը սկսվելուց մի քանի վայրկան հետո արդեն պտի տրաքեր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճիշտն ասած Ռայադերը քաք մեջ ա արել… մորն ու քուրը խի՞ են քցվում ավտոբուսի տակ… կարող ա՞ սխալ եմ հասկացել…


ուզում էի ասել, ռիսկս չհերիքեց, ասեցի կասեն աբիժնիկ ա  :Beee: 
բայց աչքիս ուղղակի կայֆավատ ա էղել  :Jpit: 

իսկ Ռիփը ապրի, փորձել ա փրկել  :Smile:

----------

Arpine (07.12.2012), Sambitbaba (09.12.2012)

----------


## impression

պատմվածքին գույներ տվել ա Բայանդուրը, Բյուրի նկարածը էլի վարժ ու սահուն էր, բայց՝ առանց լույսուստվերի
Ռիպան հաջող ավարտել ա այն՝ երկու մասերից էլ վերցնելով էն ամենը, ինչ պետք էր վերցնել, որ մեկը մյուսից անկապ չստացվեն, սիրուն վերջանա, համ առաջին մասից հեռու չլինի, համ էլ երկրորդ

ապրեք, էրեխեք, դուք շատ տաղանդավոր եք, շատ եմ սիրում ձեզ

----------

ivy (07.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), Sambitbaba (09.12.2012), Արէա (07.12.2012), Հայկօ (07.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (08.12.2012), Ռուֆուս (19.01.2014), Տրիբուն (09.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ուզում էի ասել, ռիսկս չհերիքեց, ասեցի կասեն աբիժնիկ ա 
> բայց աչքիս ուղղակի կայֆավատ ա էղել 
> 
> իսկ Ռիփը ապրի, փորձել ա փրկել


ՕK… եթե տենց ա, ասեմ… 

…բացարձակապես անհասկանալի ա թե մերն ինչի պտի գրկի էն փանկ դստերն ու քցվի տռոլեբուսի տակ… հասկացանք որ քաղծկեղ ես տվել "լավ" դստերը, բայց պատմվածքը ստեղ լրիվ ուրիշ կողմ ա գնում ու Ռայը forcefully տանում ա ուրիշ տեղ… որից հետո Հռիփսիկի գրածը արդեն դառնում ա irrelevant… 

եթե լավ քրոջը սպանում ես ուրեմն մերը պտի մնա վատ քրոջ հետ լռված… այ էս արդեն հետաքրքիր կլիներ… ընդ որում եթե ուզում եք "լավ քրոջը" մեջտեղից հանեք, ապա ավելի լավ ձև կա ավտովթարից մահանում ա երբ խմած ու մարիխուանա ծխած ընկերների հետ երեկոյան տուն էր գալիս (երբ երխին տենց ես մեծացնում սա անհնար բան չի)… էդ շոկից հետո երբ մերը մնում ա մենակ իրա խոսքերով ու համոզմամբ "դեբիլ դստեր" հետ, շատ հետաքրքիր ա թե ինչ կլիներ… 

կամ ասենք, լավ եթե որոշել եք փանկ քրոջը զոհել ուրեմն գոնե էդ քույրերի միջև գոնե էդ ժամանակ պտի ինչ որ հարաբերություններ զարգանա… 

Բյուրը վատ չի սկսել, մենակ քույրերի միջև տարանջատումն ու կոնտրաստը անբանական ա, զոռովից ա… բայց թե արել էիր գոնե քույրերի հարաբերություններն էլ մի քիչ հստակեցնեիր… բացարձակապես խոսք չկա դրա մասին… դրա համար էլ մի քիչ կեղծ ա ստացվում… 

Այվիի գրածն արդեն չի փրկում պատմվածքը, որովհետև մոտեցումների տարբերությունն էնքան մեծ ա որ պատմվածքը ավելի շատ մոլորեցնում ա…

բայց ընդհանուր շատ լավն էր…

…բա պապա՞ն ուր էր…

----------

Arpine (07.12.2012), CactuSoul (09.12.2012), ivy (07.12.2012), Mr. Annoying (09.08.2017), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (07.12.2012), Ուլուանա (08.12.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

Շատ մռայլ էր ու իմաստը չհասկացա տենց մռայլացնելու: Ինձ սկիզբն ա հատկապես դուր եկել: Ես խորություններից չեմ սիրում խոսալ, բայց քանի որ արդեն խոսացվել ա, ասեմ, որ կներեք, ես ոչ մի խորություններ էլ չտեսա: Ռայադերն էլ սովորաբար ավելի լավ ա պատմում, իմ կարծիքով: Եթե էս կտորով կարդայի առաջին անգամ իրա գրած որևէ կտոր, հաստատ չէի բացականչի, թե էս ինչ լավ ես պատմում: Ավել-պակաս կներեք: ivy-ի հատվածի մասին ընդանրապես չեմ ուզում խոսամ: Թե ոնց ա ինքը սովորաբար գրում, բոլորս էլ գիտենք, ու հանկարծ...

----------

Arpine (07.12.2012), CactuSoul (09.12.2012), ivy (07.12.2012)

----------


## ivy

> ivy-ի հատվածի մասին ընդանրապես չեմ ուզում խոսամ: Թե ոնց ա ինքը սովորաբար գրում, բոլորս էլ գիտենք, ու հանկարծ...


Շին ջան, իսկ դու տենց շարունակությունը ո՞նց կավարտեիր: Հոլիվուդյալ հեփի էնդ, թիթեռներ ու հեքիաթնե՞ր  :Think:

----------

Sambitbaba (09.12.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, իսկ դու տենց շարունակությունը ո՞նց կավարտեիր: Հոլիվուդյալ հեփի էնդ, թիթեռներ ու հեքիաթնե՞ր


Ես ուզում էի գրեմ, որ Այվին ուներ էն սկիզբը, ինչ ուներ: Գրառումն ավարտելուց հետո տեսա, որ չեմ գրել, ազնվությամբ :Jpit: 

Իսկ թե ես ոնց կգրեի, իմ կարծիք հայտնելու հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Էդ մասին մի քանի անգամ արտահայտվել եմ, Այվի ջան: Ես ընդհանրապես չէի կարողանա գրել, բայց կարծիքս էս ա:

----------


## ivy

Իսկ Ռայի շարունակությունը ինձ լրիվ տարել էր... Ինքը հոյակապ է գրում: Ու տենց քաղցր տխրություն իմ ճանաչածներից ուրիշ ոչ ոք պատկերել չի կարող:
Բայց դե, հա, կտրել էր Բյուրի սկզբի տեմպը, աշխուժությունն ու ընտրած ճանապարհը: 
Ես որոշեցի ավելի շատ Ռային հետևել, քան Բյուրին, բայց դե սկզբին էլ փորձել եմ հնարավորինս հավատարիմ մնալ, ինչքանով որ կարող էի անել տվյալ պարագայում:
Հուսով եմ՝ Բյուրը շատ չի զայրանում:
Իմ կարծիքով, լավ է ստացվել ընդհանուր:

----------

Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), Sambitbaba (09.12.2012), Արէա (07.12.2012), Շինարար (07.12.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

Բյուրի գրածը կարդալուց հետո մի տեսակ 100% համոզված էի, որ ի վերջո՝ «տաղանդավոր» քույրն ա փորձելու նմանվել «անտաղանդ» քրոջը, ընդ որում՝ առաջին հերթին հենց սանրվածքով ու հագուստով. շատ դիպուկ տարրեր էին դրանք: Էդ շարունակությունն էի տեսնում, հուսախաբ չեղա  :Jpit: : Ապրեք, ժողովուրդ, լավն եք:

----------

Freeman (08.12.2012), ivy (07.12.2012), Sambitbaba (09.12.2012), Աթեիստ (08.12.2012)

----------


## Արէա

Քանի որ հիացական բացականչություն անողը ես եմ եղել, մի քիչ խոսեմ էլի.




> - Ձեր աղջիկն ընդամենը ուշադրության կարիք ունի,- ասաց հոգեբույժը:
> Մայրս հարցրեց.
> - Դուք երեխա ունե՞ք:
> - Ոչ,- պատասխանեց հոգեբույժը:
> 
> Դժվար կլիներ մորս ինչ-որ բան համոզել:


Ես քիչ եմ հանդիպել սենց պատմելու ձև, ու ինձ մի ուրիշ կարգի դուր ա գալիս էս ոճը:




> Երբ բժշկի մոտից դուրս էինք գալիս, մայրս չէր ընկալում տեղի ունեցածը: Քույրս գրկել էր ինձ ու լաց էր լինում, չէի սպասում, որ ինձ այդքան սիրել է: Ի վերջո, ես այն ամենն էի, ինչ նա երբեք չէր եղել:


Ու միանգամից.




> Փողոցի մեջ տեղում կանգ առան: Մայրս նայեց ինձ իր չհասկացող, ժխտող հայացքով, գրկեց ու համբուրեց քրոջս: Ես ժպտացի նրանց ու ձեռքով արեցի: Մայրս գրկեց քրոջս ու նետվեց շարժվող ավտոբուսի առաջ: Աչքերս փակեցի:


Գժվելու բան ա: Չեմ կարում բացատրեմ, բայց սպանում ա: Որտեղի՞ց հայտնվեցին փողոցում, միասին էին դուրս եկել, ինչո՞ւ են փողոցում մենակ, վերջիվերջո փողոցո՞ւմ էին, թե՞ չէ: Պատսխան չկա ու պետք էլ չի որ լինի, որովհետև էստեղ արդեն դու էս սկսում շարունակել մտքումդ:

Վերջում էլ մի հատ հիացական բացականչություն անեմ, ու գործս շարունակեմ, վաղը պրոյեկտս պետք ա հանձնեմ, իսկ ես պատմվածք եմ քննարկում  :Smile: 

Ապրեք, էս քննարկումները կյանքս երկարացնում են  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (08.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), Rhayader (09.12.2012), Sambitbaba (09.12.2012), Հայկօ (08.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (08.12.2012), Շինարար (07.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ Ռայի շարունակությունը ինձ լրիվ տարել էր... Ինքը հոյակապ է գրում: Ու տենց քաղցր տխրություն իմ ճանաչածներից ուրիշ ոչ ոք պատկերել չի կարող:
> Բայց դե, հա, կտրել էր Բյուրի սկզբի տեմպը, աշխուժությունն ու ընտրած ճանապարհը: 
> *Ես որոշեցի ավելի շատ Ռային հետևել*, քան Բյուրին, բայց դե սկզբին էլ փորձել եմ հնարավորինս հավատարիմ մնալ, ինչքանով որ կարող էի անել տվյալ պարագայում:
> Հուսով եմ՝ Բյուրը շատ չի զայրանում:
> Իմ կարծիքով, լավ է ստացվել ընդհանուր:


Բա որ Ռային ես հետևել ու՞ր ա էն հարցի պատասխանը, կամ ռեակցիան թե ինչու մերը գրկեց քրոջն ու քցվես տռանսպորտի տակ… էդ հարցը կարծես թե ոչ էլ անհանգստացրեց "լավ քրոջը", ոչ մեղքի զգացում, ոչ խղճի խայթ, ոչ հարցի պատասխանի փնտրտուք… ոչ մի բա՞ն… քույրը տառացիորեն առանց պատճառի, տրամաբանության ու առիթի մոր հետ զոհվում ա տառացիորեն ու դա քեզ բացարձակապես չի հետաքրքրե՞լ… ինձ թվում ա դու էս թնջուկն ա որ պտի փորձեիր քանդել…

Ռայ, լավ, գոնե մենակ մերը քցվեր էն մտքից որ հես ա մնալու ա էն "դիբիլի" հետ… բառացի չասվեր, բայց ընենց որ Այվին կարանար pick up աներ…

----------

Arpine (08.12.2012)

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, դու աչքիս վեպ ես ուզում, ոչ թե եռյակով պատմվածք  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դու աչքիս վեպ ես ուզում, ոչ թե եռյակով պատմվածք


Այվի ջան, հարցը երբ որ բարձրանում ա, պտի պատասխան տրվի…էս պատմվածքից ինձ ավելի շատ էդ մասն ա որ լռվացրել ա… էդ ընթացքը, դեպքերի նման շրջադարձը էդ ա առաջարկում… այսինքն էդ հարցի վրայից թռնել չկա… չես կարա

----------

Arpine (08.12.2012), CactuSoul (09.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), Հայկօ (08.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վերջում էլ մի հատ հիացական բացականչություն անեմ, ու գործս շարունակեմ, *վաղը պրոյեկտս պետք ա հանձնեմ, իսկ ես պատմվածք եմ քննարկում*


Ապեր, բեր պրոյեկտդ ստեղ կօգնենք մի անգամաից կանես…

----------

Արէա (08.12.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՕK… եթե տենց ա, ասեմ… 
> 
> …բացարձակապես անհասկանալի ա թե մերն ինչի պտի գրկի էն փանկ դստերն ու քցվի տռոլեբուսի տակ… հասկացանք որ քաղծկեղ ես տվել "լավ" դստերը, բայց պատմվածքը ստեղ լրիվ ուրիշ կողմ ա գնում ու Ռայը forcefully տանում ա ուրիշ տեղ… որից հետո Հռիփսիկի գրածը արդեն դառնում ա irrelevant… 
> 
> եթե լավ քրոջը սպանում ես ուրեմն մերը պտի մնա վատ քրոջ հետ լռված… այ էս արդեն հետաքրքիր կլիներ… ընդ որում եթե ուզում եք "լավ քրոջը" մեջտեղից հանեք, ապա ավելի լավ ձև կա ավտովթարից մահանում ա երբ խմած ու մարիխուանա ծխած ընկերների հետ երեկոյան տուն էր գալիս (երբ երխին տենց ես մեծացնում սա անհնար բան չի)… էդ շոկից հետո երբ մերը մնում ա մենակ իրա խոսքերով ու համոզմամբ "դեբիլ դստեր" հետ, շատ հետաքրքիր ա թե ինչ կլիներ… 
> 
> կամ ասենք, լավ եթե որոշել եք փանկ քրոջը զոհել ուրեմն գոնե էդ քույրերի միջև գոնե էդ ժամանակ պտի ինչ որ հարաբերություններ զարգանա… 
> 
> Բյուրը վատ չի սկսել, մենակ քույրերի միջև տարանջատումն ու կոնտրաստը անբանական ա, զոռովից ա… բայց թե արել էիր գոնե քույրերի հարաբերություններն էլ մի քիչ հստակեցնեիր… բացարձակապես խոսք չկա դրա մասին… դրա համար էլ մի քիչ կեղծ ա ստացվում… 
> ...


Մեֆ, դու էլ սաղ գործերին նայում ես որպես audit report, կամ քո մասնագիտությամբ որպես ճարտարապետական նախագիծ: Քցում ենք շենքի հիմքը, հետո կառկաս, հետո լուսամուտները, վերջում՝ մեջը ռեմոնտ:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), Sambitbaba (09.12.2012), Արէա (09.12.2012), Գալաթեա (09.12.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ինձ դուր եկավ, շատ լավ էր ստացվել: Կեցցե՛ք

----------

ivy (09.12.2012), Mephistopheles (09.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), Sambitbaba (09.12.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

Ժող, բեզ պանիկի, հիմա կբացատրեմ ամեն ինչ, մենակ շատ երկար կստացվի: Նախ՝ Բյուր, Այվ, կասե՞ք Կյուբլեր-Ռոսի մոդելի որ փուլում ա սովորաբար տեղի ունենում ինքնասպանությունը :Smile:  երկրորդ՝ մեղա, գլուխ եմ պահել, կարող էի ավելի լավ գրել: Ահագին բան բաց թողեցի: Այվիի ավարտը չէի կանխատեսում, բայց գոհ եմ: Մի քանի անհարթ տեղ կա, բայց դե ոչինչ: Մեկ էլ, մեղա, մեղա, ես ակնարկել էի, որ «տաղանդավոր» քույրը կգնա ու մի օր գոնե «անտաղանդ» քրոջ կյանքով կփորձի ապրել (բոլոր հնարավոր անհարմարություններով, պարել չիմանալով ու կոնֆուզներով՝ մեռած մարդ տեսնելու կապակցությամբ): Մնացածը հետո կգրեմ, բայց Մեֆի հարցի պատասխանը Կյուբլեր-Ռոսի մոդելի մեջ է:

----------


## Rhayader

Մեկ էլ, Շինարարի հետ կհամաձայնեմ, իմ գրած ամենալավ բանը չի հաստատ :Smile:  շատ մի գովեք իմ մասը: Բյուրն ու Այվին ապրեն (չնայած Բյուրի սկզբից բլոկ էի ընկել ու հինգ գրողի տարած օր մտածում էի՝ ինչ շարունակեմ, Այվին էլ մինչև ամսի իննն էր ազատ):

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, բեզ պանիկի, հիմա կբացատրեմ ամեն ինչ, մենակ շատ երկար կստացվի: Նախ՝ Բյուր, Այվ, կասե՞ք Կյուբլեր-Ռոսի մոդելի որ փուլում ա սովորաբար տեղի ունենում ինքնասպանությունը երկրորդ՝ մեղա, գլուխ եմ պահել, կարող էի ավելի լավ գրել: Ահագին բան բաց թողեցի: Այվիի ավարտը չէի կանխատեսում, բայց գոհ եմ: Մի քանի անհարթ տեղ կա, բայց դե ոչինչ: Մեկ էլ, մեղա, մեղա, ես ակնարկել էի, որ «տաղանդավոր» քույրը կգնա ու մի օր գոնե «անտաղանդ» քրոջ կյանքով կփորձի ապրել (բոլոր հնարավոր անհարմարություններով, պարել չիմանալով ու կոնֆուզներով՝ մեռած մարդ տեսնելու կապակցությամբ): Մնացածը հետո կգրեմ, բայց Մեֆի հարցի պատասխանը Կյուբլեր-Ռոսի մոդելի մեջ է:


դեպրեսիայի փուլը չէ՞ր: մոռացել եմ էդ մոդելը... ժխտում, զայրույթ, սակարկում, դեպրեսիա, ընդունում: սե՞նց էր

----------


## Rhayader

> դեպրեսիայի փուլը չէ՞ր: մոռացել եմ էդ մոդելը... ժխտում, զայրույթ, սակարկում, դեպրեսիա, ընդունում: սե՞նց էր


Ժխտման փուլում, իրականում: Դեպրեսիան, տրավմատիկ ապրումի կոնտեքստում, ադապտացիոն փուլ ա, էլի ռիսկային, բայց ոչ ժխտման փուլի չափ: Զայրույթն ինքնապաշտպանական ռեակցիա ա, բայց քանի դեռ ինքը չի միանում, մարդն առավել հակված ա ինքնասպանության:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժխտման փուլում, իրականում: Դեպրեսիան, տրավմատիկ ապրումի կոնտեքստում, ադապտացիոն փուլ ա, էլի ռիսկային, բայց ոչ ժխտման փուլի չափ: Զայրույթն ինքնապաշտպանական ռեակցիա ա, բայց քանի դեռ ինքը չի միանում, մարդն առավել հակված ա ինքնասպանության:


շատ չեմ հիշում, վերջին անգամ էդ մոդելի հետ երեք տարի առաջ եմ աշխատել: գոնե փուլերը ճիշտ հիշեցի՞  :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ. բայց իրականում էս փուլերի հերթագայությունն էնքան էլ հստակ չի, այսինքն՝ կարող ա մեկը մյուսից առաջ ընկնի կամ միասին ի հայտ գան:

Հ.Հ.Գ. բայց հասկացա՝ ինչ էիր ասում  :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (09.12.2012), Աթեիստ (09.12.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> շատ չեմ հիշում, վերջին անգամ էդ մոդելի հետ երեք տարի առաջ եմ աշխատել: գոնե փուլերը ճիշտ հիշեցի՞ 
> 
> Հ.Գ. բայց իրականում էս փուլերի հերթագայությունն էնքան էլ հստակ չի, այսինքն՝ կարող ա մեկը մյուսից առաջ ընկնի կամ միասին ի հայտ գան:
> 
> Հ.Հ.Գ. բայց հասկացա՝ ինչ էիր ասում


Գիտեմ, հենց խախտումն էլ անկանխատեսելի հետևանքների ա բերում :Smile:  կարճ ասած, էս ամբողջ պատմվածքի ընթացքում ամենաէական գիծը, որ մոր հետ կարողանում էի կապել, մեկ ժխտումն էր, մեկ էլ պրոյեկցիան, իսկ նման պրոյեկցիան հաճախ ժառանգաբար փոխանցվում ա երկրորդ երեխային: Բայց կանխատեսված չէր, էլի, քաղցկեղի դիագնոզը, ինչի պատճառով ժխտումը ժխտման վրա կուտակվում ա ու հասնում մաքսիմալ արտահայտման. երբ ժխտելը դժվարանում ա, մարդիկ զգայարաններն անջատում են: Իսկ դրա մաքսիմալ արտահայտումը բոլոր զգայարանները միանգամից հնարավոր ամենաարագ ձևով անջատելն ա: Եթե նույնիսկ հետևանքներն անդառնալի են: Էնպես որ, չեմ ղժացել:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.12.2012), Աթեիստ (09.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գիտեմ, հենց խախտումն էլ անկանխատեսելի հետևանքների ա բերում կարճ ասած, էս ամբողջ պատմվածքի ընթացքում ամենաէական գիծը, որ մոր հետ կարողանում էի կապել, մեկ ժխտումն էր, մեկ էլ պրոյեկցիան, իսկ նման պրոյեկցիան հաճախ ժառանգաբար փոխանցվում ա երկրորդ երեխային: Բայց կանխատեսված չէր, էլի, քաղցկեղի դիագնոզը, ինչի պատճառով ժխտումը ժխտման վրա կուտակվում ա ու հասնում մաքսիմալ արտահայտման. երբ ժխտելը դժվարանում ա, մարդիկ զգայարաններն անջատում են: Իսկ դրա մաքսիմալ արտահայտումը բոլոր զգայարանները միանգամից հնարավոր ամենաարագ ձևով անջատելն ա: Եթե նույնիսկ հետևանքներն անդառնալի են: Էնպես որ, չեմ ղժացել:


աաաա, տնաշեն, էս ինչ խորանալ ես խորացել  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (09.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (10.12.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> աաաա, տնաշեն, էս ինչ խորանալ ես խորացել


Ես ամեն ինչ էդպես եմ գրում :Smile:  դրա համար էլ քիչ եմ գրում:

----------

Sambitbaba (09.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (09.12.2012), Շինարար (09.12.2012), Ուլուանա (09.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դու էլ սաղ գործերին նայում ես որպես audit report, կամ քո մասնագիտությամբ որպես ճարտարապետական նախագիծ: Քցում ենք շենքի հիմքը, հետո կառկաս, հետո լուսամուտները, վերջում՝ մեջը ռեմոնտ:


Քո ասածը շինարարն ա՝ պրառաբը ընգեր

----------

Տրիբուն (09.12.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քո ասածը շինարարն ա՝ պրառաբը ընգեր


Ես գիտեի պռարաբն էն ա, որ պռոստը ցեմենտ ա գողանում: Դու քարը քարի վրա չես թողում  :Tongue: 

Հ.Գ. Արի մի հատ համատեղ պատմավածք գրենք՝ ես, դու, Վարզորը: Թքեն երեսներիս, հեռացնեն Ակումբից, պրծնենք էս դարդից:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), Rhayader (09.12.2012), Sambitbaba (09.12.2012), Մինա (09.12.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Կյուբլեր-Ռոսի մոդելը չգիտեմ, բայց ինչ գրել էիք՝ հոյակապ էր, - սկզբից մինչև վերջ:

*Բյուր* ջան, ոչ ոգու չլսես. սկիզբը հոյակապ էր: Հավատա, պատմվածքը հենց քեզանով սկսեց շնչել և ապրել: Հոյակապ էր հերոսուհուդ ընտրությունը. առաջին հայացքից ակտիվ կյանքով ապրող, իսկ իրականում՝ անզգացմունք, մոր ցանկություններին հպատակ մի մանեկեն: Նրա պատմելաոճը. առաջին հայացքից անզգացմունք և միապաղաղ, բայց իրականում նմանվող արդեն ճաքեր տված այն ձվին, որից շուտով վիշապ է ծնվելու: Ինձ թվաց, թե գրել ես Շիլլերի ու Հոֆֆմանի ծխամորճների ծխի մեջ… Արտակարգ էր նաև քրոջ կերպարը, բացարձակապես զուրկ որևէ թերությունից: 
Բայց խորագույն հարգանք ներշնցեցիր նրանով, որ բոլորից լավ գիտակցեցիր, որ դու ես առաջինը, և, հաճելի մթնոլորտից բացի, շռայլ հնարավորություններ ընծայեցիր Ռային՝ շարունակել պատմվածքն իր ընտրած ճանապարհով: Եթե քիչ հնարավորություն թողած լինեիր նրան, հավատա, նա իր հասանելիք մասը կգրեր ոչ թե հինգ, այլ կես օրում… Ապրե՛ս: 

*Ռայ* ջան,  եթե Այվիի տեղը լինեի՝ երևի մի լավ ծեծեի քեզ… Տնաշեն, միսիմայա-մուրակամիական մի այնպիսի մթնոլորտ ստեղծեցիր, որ մտածեցի. խեղճ Այվիին ավելի հեշտ է խարակիրի անի-պրծնի, քան հարմար ավարտ գտնի քո փսիխոդելիկ մտքին… Բյուրին հակառակ, շատ ժլատ մարդ դուրս եկար. համարյա փակեցիր Այվիի թթվածնի ծորակը: Բայց թելադրածդ ուղղությունը… երևի ավելի հեշտ կլիներ գուշակել, թե ինչ ուղղությամբ կհարվածի կայծակը: 
Մեֆի հետ համաձայն չեմ: Մոր սերը դեպի մեծ դուստրը հիվանդագին էր, մի տեսակ հիստերիկ: Նա մահացավ ոչ թե ավտոբուսի անիվների տակ, այլ այն ակնթարթին, երբ իմացավ իր տաղանդավոր դստեր, իր կուռքի մոտալուտ մահվան մասին: Եվ ինչ խոսք, որ նա չէր կարող հանդուրժել, որ կրտսեր դուստրը, ում նա ընդամենը բնության սխալմունք էր համարում, - մնա ու վայելի կյանքը: Ապրե՛ս:

*Այվի* ջան, շշմածը հիմա ես եմ, այլ ոչ դու. շշմել եմ քո հնարամտությունից. ինչպե՞ս կարողացար էս կեղտոտ Ռայի դրած թակարդից դուր պրծնել: Եվ ինչպե՜ս դուրս պրծնել: Ըստ իս, դու ուղղակի պայթեցրեցիր այս պատմվածքը:
…Այդ անելանելի, անտանելի մեղքի զգացումը, որ սարսռապատում է մարդու… Ֆիզիկապես զգալի է հերոսուհուդ տառապանքը, տանջանքը: Ընդ որում, այդպիսի հմտությամբ վերադառնալ Բյուրի առաջադրած միապաղաղության մեջ ու ավելի երկար տառապել… Սփոփանք գտնել, մարմնավորվելով քրոջ կերպարի մեջ, ով ընդամենը մոլախոտ էր իր ընտանիքի աչքին… 
Ուժ է հարկավոր այդ ամենը՝ չշարադրելու անգամ, Այվ ջան, - ուժ է հարկավոր այդ ամենն արդեն իսկ կարդալու համար… Ապրե՛ս:
Երևի շատ ես սիրում Կիմ Կի-Դուկի ֆիլմե՞րը…

Երեխեք, ազնվորեն, հմայված եմ ձեզանով…

----------

Chilly (10.12.2012), ivy (10.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), Rhayader (09.12.2012), Աթեիստ (09.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (10.12.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էս ինչ հոյակապ գործ էր, էս մեկը ոնց ժամանակին չէի կարդացել: Ապրեք երեքդ էլ, արտակարգ լավն էր  :Love:

----------

Alphaone (19.01.2014), ivy (19.01.2014), Sambitbaba (19.01.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Էս ինչ հոյակապ գործ էր, էս մեկը ոնց ժամանակին չէի կարդացել: Ապրեք երեքդ էլ, արտակարգ լավն էր


Ռուֆ ջան, ապրես, որ յույս աշխարհ հանեցիր այս սքանչելի գործն ու հնարավորություն տվեցիր մեկ անգամ ևս վայելել: :Hi: 

Բյուր-Ռայ-Այվ ջան տարիուկես անց վերընթերցելուց հետո հպարտությամբ կարող եմ ասել, որ ձեր պատմվածքը մի ճըռթ անգամ իր հմայքը չի կորցրել: :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------

ivy (19.01.2014), Ռուֆուս (19.01.2014)

----------

